# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چجوری این طرف با رتبه 81931 منطقه 2 امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شده!!!!!!

## Dj.ALI

سلام من دیگه هیچی نمیگم. :Yahoo (21): ..فقط میخواستم به امارهای پوچ و واهی قلم چی پی ببرین...طرف با رتبهه ی 81931 و 72908 و 56513 منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز روزانه قبول شده؟اصلا رتبه ی 81931 و 72908 منطقه ی 2 حتی مجاز هم نمیشن :Yahoo (111): لطفا همگی به این صفحه ی قلم چی که برای کنکور 94 هست نگاه کنید..بزنید رشته ی تجربی منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز لیستای قبولیا میاد!!

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

سه دختر مرودشتی از منطقه ی 2 با این رتبه ها پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز قبول شدن!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یه پسر از منطقه 1 هم هست رتبه 50000  ! جالبه ! چرا باید همچین اتفاقی بیوفته ؟؟؟

----------


## Egotist

ربطی ب تایپیک نداره ولی دیدم استیکر گذاشتی

کرمم گرفت این رو هم بزارم :ی



کودک درونم شبا با این ماشا میپره:ی

----------


## Fatemeh76

*خدا شناس بده...* :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Taha19

مگه میشه ...مگه داریم عزیزان

----------


## m a h s a

مبارکشون...ما که بخیل نیستیم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## a.z.s

هم میشه هم داریم
به نظرم بحث سهمیه در میان است :Yahoo (35):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> هم میشه هم داریم
> به نظرم بحث سهمیه در میان است


 اگه به خاطر سهمیه بود که رتبه در منطقشون اینقد بالا نمیبود ! تازه کانون منطقشون رو هم معلوم کرده !!!

----------


## a.z.s

> اگه به خاطر سهمیه بود که رتبه در منطقشون اینقد بالا نمیبود ! تازه کانون منطقشون رو هم معلوم کرده !!!


اگه سهمیه نیس پس خیلی خر شانسن من سال اول با رتبه زیر 1000با فاصله5  نفر از پزشکی موندم

----------


## dorsa20

بابا بی خیال...... خودتونو بچسبید..... نوش جونشون!!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اگه سهمیه نیس پس خیلی خر شانسن من سال اول با رتبه زیر 1000با فاصله5  نفر از پزشکی موندم


اصن بحث شانس نیست !رشته پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران هم همین وضع رو داره ! 36000 منطقه 1 !

----------


## a.z.s

> اصن بحث شانس نیست !رشته پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران هم همین وضع رو داره ! 36000 منطقه 1 !


:troll (7)::troll (7)::troll (9): :Yahoo (39):

----------


## mohsen

بله میشه. بله داریم. :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
ببین الان واست توضیح میدم...
ما کلّاََ سه نوع ظرفیت واسه پذیرش تو یه رشته داریم.
1- ظرفیتی که مربوط به داوطلب های بومی میشه.(داوطلب از همون استانی باشه که دانشگاه توشه)
2- ظرفیتی که مربوط داوطلب های غیر بومی میشه.
3-ظرفیت ایثارگران.
خب. حالا فرض کنیم که ظرفیت پرستاری شیراز واسه بومی های شیراز 30 تاست. اگه که 30 تا ظرفیت توسط بومی ها پر شد، که هیچی. ولی اگه پر نشد.اون تعداد از ظرفیت رو که پر نشده، میدن به داوطلب های غیر بومی.
ولی اینو بدون که تا ظرفیت بومی تماماََِِِ توسط بومی ها پر نشه، اونو به غیر بومی ها نمیدن.
توی پرستاری شیراز هم همینطوره. یعنی داوطبی نبوده که *رتبه بهتر از 56 هزار و ... بیاره و بومی هم باشه* و اون رشته رو تو انتخاب رشتش، انتخاب کنه.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> بله میشه. بله داریم.
> ببین الان واست توضیح میدم...
> ما کلّاََ سه نوع ظرفیت واسه پذیرش تو یه رشته داریم.
> 1- ظرفیتی که مربوط به داوطلب های بومی میشه.(داوطلب از همون استانی باشه که دانشگاه توشه)
> 2- ظرفیتی که مربوط داوطلب های غیر بومی میشه.
> 3-ظرفیت ایثارگران.
> خب. حالا فرض کنیم که ظرفیت پرستاری شیراز واسه بومی های شیراز 30 تاست. اگه که 30 تا ظرفیت توسط بومی ها پر شد، که هیچی. ولی اگه پر نشد.اون تعداد از ظرفیت رو که پر نشده، میدن به داوطلب های غیر بومی.
> ولی اینو بدون که تا ظرفیت بومی تماماََِِِ توسط بومی ها پر نشه، اونو به غیر بومی ها نمیدن.
> توی پرستاری شیراز هم همینطوره. یعنی داوطبی نبوده که *رتبه بهتر از 56 هزار و ... بیاره و بومی هم باشه* و اون رشته رو تو انتخاب رشتش، انتخاب کنه.



این چیزی که میگی امکان نداره..منم بومی شیرازم چرا منو با رتبه ی خیلی بهتر از اینا نگرفتن!!

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کانون اشتباه کرده نمیدونم چرا دوستان اصرار دارن توجیه میکنن

----------


## mehrsa.m

*اگه این رتبه رو اورده و خودش بدون سهمیه رفته خداییش خرشانسه.....من بدبخت خودمو کشتم اخرم رتبم روی مرز پزشکی بود مردود شدم .....اینا دیگه اخرش بودن یعنی.....*

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *اگه این رتبه رو اورده و خودش بدون سهمیه رفته خداییش خرشانسه.....من بدبخت خودمو کشتم اخرم رتبم روی مرز پزشکی بود مردود شدم .....اینا دیگه اخرش بودن یعنی.....*


خر شانس چیه دیگه!!
ادم هر چقدر هم که الاغ باشه به خریت بعضیا نمیرسه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

تو زندگی اگه میخوای موفق باشی 
باس خرت بره...
خرت بیاد...
خرشانس باشی...
خرخون باشی...
خرپول باشی...
خرت برو داشته باشه...
اصن میزان خوبی این خر (که در درون آدم هستش) با خوشبختی اون فرد
رابطه ی مستقیم داره!!
از قضا،
خر ما از کرگی دم نداشت!!!
خر شما چطور؟!                       :Yahoo (94):

----------


## dorsa20

بابا ما ایرانیا نمیدونم چرا سرک کشیدن تو زندگی مردم حرفمونه جمع کنید این بحثو

آقا جون ایشون قبول شده نوش جونشون....دیگه بحث نداره.....ای بابا.......... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> بابا ما ایرانیا نمیدونم چرا سرک کشیدن تو زندگی مردم حرفمونه جمع کنید این بحثو
> 
> آقا جون ایشون قبول شده نوش جونشون....دیگه بحث نداره.....ای بابا..........



سرک کشیدن چیه!!شما چرا داری ادمای خیلی منطقی رو در میاری مثلا!!!همه چیز رو میخوای عادی جلوه بدی...مثلا اینا قبول شدن نوش جونشون!!!!با یه حرف خیلی بیخودی میخوای روی مسایل سر پوش بزاری...توی همه ی پستات اکثرا همینطوری!!خب اصلا امکان نداره همچین اتفاقایی بیفته!!!!!شمام ادای ادمای خیلی از اوناش رو دیگه در نیار!!

----------


## rezagmi

کانون درست زده
احتمالا اونها بند پ چیزی داشتن!!

----------


## dorsa20

> سرک کشیدن چیه!!شما چرا داری ادمای خیلی منطقی رو در میاری مثلا!!!همه چیز رو میخوای عادی جلوه بدی...مثلا اینا قبول شدن نوش جونشون!!!!با یه حرف خیلی بیخودی میخوای روی مسایل سر پوش بزاری...توی همه ی پستات اکثرا همینطوری!!خب اصلا امکان نداره همچین اتفاقایی بیفته!!!!!شمام ادای ادمای خیلی از اوناش رو دیگه در نیار!!



من معذرت میخوام از محضرتون آره حرف شما درست شما زرو....اصن شما

ولی گوش کنید ببینید بی خود میگم؟؟؟

الان این شرایط تو این مملکت هست به غیر اینکه بسازید راه دیگه ای هست؟؟؟؟؟

منو شما بشینیم اینجا تحلیل کنیم چرا این قبول شده دردی رو دو ا میکنه؟؟؟میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟نه میکنه؟؟؟
اگه میکنه که خوب ادامه بدید......حتمن هم به نتیجه میرسید آفرین....آفرین ادامه بدید............

----------


## The.Best



----------


## mehrsa.m

> خر شانس چیه دیگه!!
> ادم هر چقدر هم که الاغ باشه به خریت بعضیا نمیرسه
> 
> تو زندگی اگه میخوای موفق باشی 
> باس خرت بره...
> خرت بیاد...
> خرشانس باشی...
> خرخون باشی...
> خرپول باشی...
> ...


*من از همون بچگی شانس نداشتم ولی توی کنکور بهم اثبات شد شانس که ندارم هیچ تازه باید برم صدقه بدم بلا و بدبختی نگیرم...اینا هم خوش بحالشون....شانس داشتن دیگه....ما نداریم...*

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من معذرت میخوام از محضرتون آره حرف شما درست شما زرو....اصن شما
> 
> ولی گوش کنید ببینید بی خود میگم؟؟؟
> 
> الان این شرایط تو این مملکت هست به غیر اینکه بسازید راه دیگه ای هست؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> منو شما بشینیم اینجا تحلیل کنیم چرا این قبول شده دردی رو دو ا میکنه؟؟؟میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟نه میکنه؟؟؟
> اگه میکنه که خوب ادامه بدید......حتمن هم به نتیجه میرسید آفرین....آفرین ادامه بدید............


بله..دوا میکنه..خیلی دردا رو دوا میکنه....یکی از دردایی که دوا میکنه اینه که ملت دیگه گول موسسه ی قلم چی رو نمیخوره که اینقدر دروغ تحویل ملت داده!!!!اتفاقا این جور دروغای ضایع باید رو بشه تا فکر نکنن ملت خرن نمیفهمن که دارن دروغ میگن!!

----------


## mehrsa.m

> 


*این که چیزی نیس....برو تعهدی های ابادان رو بخون میبینی طرف با 10000 رفته پزشک شده.....*

----------


## dorsa20

> بله..دوا میکنه..خیلی دردا رو دوا میکنه....یکی از دردایی که دوا میکنه اینه که ملت دیگه گول موسسه ی قلم چی رو نمیخوره که اینقدر دروغ تحویل ملت داده!!!!اتفاقا این جور دروغای ضایع باید رو بشه تا فکر نکنن ملت خرن نمیفهمن که دارن دروغ میگن!!



من دیگه حرف نمیزنم فعلا سکوت.....به نظر خودتون پس ادامه بدید....

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *من از همون بچگی شانس نداشتم ولی توی کنکور بهم اثبات شد شانس که ندارم هیچ تازه باید برم صدقه بدم بلا و بدبختی نگیرم...اینا هم خوش بحالشون....شانس داشتن دیگه....ما نداریم...*


شانس چیه!!باز میگی شانس...اگر هر سهمیه ای هم داشته باشن باید رتبشون خیلی بهتر از  اینا بیاد نه این که 80 هزار بشن و پرستاری شیراز و....قبول شن!!!این فقط نشون میده کانون اماراش الکیه و جز چرت و پرت چیزی تحویل مردم نمیده!!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من دیگه حرف نمیزنم فعلا سکوت.....به نظر خودتون پس ادامه بدید....


بله...شما دیگه حرف نزنید..چون حرفاتون احساسیه نه منطقی!!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> 


 :Yahoo (40):

----------


## dorsa20

> بله...شما دیگه حرف نزنید..چون حرفاتون احساسیه نه منطقی!!


لال.....اما حتما نتیجه ای که گرفتیدو اعلام کنید...در ضمن ما پزشک بی تربیت نمیخوایم..منم حرفای قشنگ بلدم

----------


## a.z.s

فقط من دلم واسه اون مردمی میسوزه یه بیسواد باید پرستارشون باشه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> لال.....اما حتما نتیجه ای که گرفتیدو اعلام کنید...در ضمن ما پزشک بی تربیت نمیخوایم..منم حرفای قشنگ بلدم


هه...نتیجه هم میگیریم شما نگران نباش!!!تربیت معانی خیلی زیادی میده الان شما با این جور عادی جلوه دادن خیلی از مسایل اوج بی تربیتی رو دارین به نمایش میزارین :Yahoo (111):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> شانس چیه!!باز میگی شانس...اگر هر سهمیه ای هم داشته باشن باید رتبشون خیلی بهتر از  اینا بیاد نه این که 80 هزار بشن و پرستاری شیراز و....قبول شن!!!این فقط نشون میده کانون اماراش الکیه و جز چرت و پرت چیزی تحویل مردم نمیده!!


*حالا کانون دروغ بگه یا نه مهم نیس.....بعضی وقتا واقعا امکان داره....من که مال دوستامو چک کردم همشون درست بودن.... دیگه بقیه رو نمیدونم.....ممکنه واقعا بوده باشه.....درضمن چه فرقی به حال ما میکنه....یارو رفته دانشگاه....ترم 1 پرستاریه....ما چرا داریم حرص میخوریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## dorsa20

> هه...نتیجه هم میگیریم شما نگران نباش!!!تربیت معانی خیلی زیادی میده الان شما با این جور عادی جلوه دادن خیلی از مسایل اوج بی تربیتی رو دارین به نمایش میزارین





شاعر میگه باش..باش.......

----------


## Dj.ALI

> فقط من دلم واسه اون مردمی میسوزه یه بیسواد باید پرستارشون باشه


واقع هم همین طوره..چه حق ها که از بچه های خیلی خوب و باسواد کشورم در زمینه ی کنکور ضایع نمیشه... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## dorsa20

> *حالا کانون دروغ بگه یا نه مهم نیس.....بعضی وقتا واقعا امکان داره....من که مال دوستامو چک کردم همشون درست بودن.... دیگه بقیه رو نمیدونم.....ممکنه واقعا بوده باشه.....درضمن چه فرقی به حال ما میکنه....یارو رفته دانشگاه....ترم 1 پرستاریه....ما چرا داریم حرص میخوریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



بله دقیقا آخرش که چی ما حرص بخوریم
اما متاسفانه دیجی جان ممارست میکنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a.z.s

> *حالا کانون دروغ بگه یا نه مهم نیس.....بعضی وقتا واقعا امکان داره....من که مال دوستامو چک کردم همشون درست بودن.... دیگه بقیه رو نمیدونم.....ممکنه واقعا بوده باشه.....درضمن چه فرقی به حال ما میکنه....یارو رفته دانشگاه....ترم 1 پرستاریه....ما چرا داریم حرص میخوریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*





> بله دقیقا آخرش که چی ما حرص بخوریم
> اما متاسفانه دیجی جان ممارست میکنه


خواهرای عزیز ببخشید 
اینکه طرف یه جایی نشسته که حقش نیست به ماربط داره 
چون ما تو این مملکت سهم داریم
بی تفاوت نمیتونیم باشیم

----------


## mehrsa.m

*درساجون هرکی جای منو دوستم بود حتما خودکشی میکرد وقتی با اون رتبه قبول نشدیم پزشکی و من مجبورم برای بار4کنکور بدم......متوجهی که چقد سخته.....ولی من کلا ادم بیخیالیم....*

----------


## Dj.ALI

> بله دقیقا آخرش که چی ما حرص بخوریم
> اما متاسفانه دیجی جان ممارست میکنه


بله اخرش اینه که الان حق منی که بومی شیراز بودم و با رتبه ی زیر ده هزار پرستاری شیراز قبول نشدم خورده شده!!!!شما بودی حرص نمیخوردی؟؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *حالا کانون دروغ بگه یا نه مهم نیس.....بعضی وقتا واقعا امکان داره....من که مال دوستامو چک کردم همشون درست بودن.... دیگه بقیه رو نمیدونم.....ممکنه واقعا بوده باشه.....درضمن چه فرقی به حال ما میکنه....یارو رفته دانشگاه....ترم 1 پرستاریه....ما چرا داریم حرص میخوریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


الان حق منی که بومی شیراز بودم و با رتبه ی زیر ده هزار  پرستاری شیراز قبول نشدم خورده شده!!!!شما بودی حرص نمیخوردی؟؟

----------


## The.Best

> فایل پیوست 44184






> *این که چیزی نیس....برو تعهدی های ابادان رو بخون میبینی طرف با 10000 رفته پزشک شده.....*


نه! من منظورم رتبه این بنده خدا نبود ، منظورم ترازش بود.

----------


## dorsa20

> خواهرای عزیز ببخشید 
> اینکه طرف یه جایی نشسته که حقش نیست به ماربط داره 
> چون ما تو این مملکت سهم داریم
> بی تفاوت نمیتونیم باشیم



منم اگه الان دکتر شده بودم همینو میگفتم اما الان چون کنکور دارم این میشه حاشیه واسه من نوعی....دلیل اینکه اصرار دارم مبحث جم شه هم همینه
جز اینکه حرص بخوریم که به ضرر هممونه هیچ چیز دیگه ای نداره


اینجا کسی صدای ما رو نمیشنوه حالا تا میتونید داااد بزنید....

----------


## a.z.s

> *درساجون هرکی جای منو دوستم بود حتما خودکشی میکرد وقتی با اون رتبه قبول نشدیم پزشکی و من مجبورم برای بار4کنکور بدم......متوجهی که چقد سخته.....ولی من کلا ادم بیخیالیم....*


بدبختی ما هم تو این مملکت هم بیخیالیه دیگه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> خواهرای عزیز ببخشید 
> اینکه طرف یه جایی نشسته که حقش نیست به ماربط داره 
> چون ما تو این مملکت سهم داریم
> بی تفاوت نمیتونیم باشیم


دمت گرم داداش...گل گفتی..حرفتو باید با اب طلا نوشت زد سر در اداره ی سنجش! :Y (648):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> بله اخرش اینه که الان حق منی که بومی شیراز بودم و با رتبه ی زیر ده هزار پرستاری شیراز قبول نشدم خورده شده!!!!شما بودی حرص نمیخوردی؟؟


*پس جای من بودی چه کار میکردی که پزشکی نیوردم....با اینکه رتبم مستحق بود.....*

----------


## a.z.s

> منم اگه الان دکتر شده بودم همینو میگفتم اما الان چون کنکور دارم این میشه حاشیه واسه من نوعی....دلیل اینکه اصرار دارم مبحث جم شه هم همینه
> جز اینکه حرص بخوریم که به ضرر هممونه هیچ چیز دیگه ای نداره
> 
> 
> اینجا کسی صدای ما رو نمیشنوه حالا تا میتونید داااد بزنید....


من وظیفمو درست انجام بدم 
همین که بفمنم ملت پشت گوششون مخملی نیست کافیه

----------


## dorsa20

> بله اخرش اینه که الان حق منی که بومی شیراز بودم و با رتبه ی زیر ده هزار پرستاری شیراز قبول نشدم خورده شده!!!!شما بودی حرص نمیخوردی؟؟





حرص داره ولی حالا که چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بابا اشکال نداره...............حالا شده....اصن بیخیالش.........
بعدش مگه پزشکی نمیخواستی؟؟؟پرستاری میخای؟؟خوب فدا سرت..اصن به جهنم ارزش نداره خون خودتو کثیف نکن...........

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *پس جای من بودی چه کار میکردی که پزشکی نیوردم....با اینکه رتبم مستحق بود.....*


بله خوب حق شما رو هم خوردن!!ولی بدبختی شما اینه که اگه کسی حقتو بخوره کلا بیخیالی!!!ولی من نمیتونم بی تفاوت باشم و نمیتونم ببینم یکی که اصلا حقش نیست بیاد حق منو بخوره!!

----------


## a.z.s

> *پس جای من بودی چه کار میکردی که پزشکی نیوردم....با اینکه رتبم مستحق بود.....*


رتبتون چند بود؟

----------


## mehrsa.m

> رتبتون چند بود؟


*875*

----------


## dorsa20

بچه ها جون واسه ختم کلام


خودتونو اذیت نکنید ارزش نداره

----------


## a.z.s

> *875*


من با حدودای 700 مردود شدم و حرصم نخوردم 
یه سال عمرم رفت

----------


## Dj.ALI

> حرص داره ولی حالا که چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بابا اشکال نداره...............حالا شده....اصن بیخیالش.........
> بعدش مگه پزشکی نمیخواستی؟؟؟پرستاری میخای؟؟خوب فدا سرت..اصن به جهنم ارزش نداره خون خودتو کثیف نکن...........


چی رو بیخیالش...همین کارا رو امثال بعضیا انجام دادن که این جور سازمان سنجش همه رو به باد سخره گرفته رفته!!!اگه بیخیال باشی که سال دیگه هم وضع بدتر میشه!!!مثل این که تو روز روشن مثلا تو رتبت بشه 1000 پزشکی شهرتون نیاری بعد طرف با تراز 4700 و رتبه ی 100 هزار بیاد جای تو بشینه روی همون صندلی که حق تو بوده!!!میگی بیخیالش و اصلن به جهنم!!واقعا حقت برات مهم نیست اون لحظه..یه لحظه تصور کن ببین چه عکس العملی نشون میدی!!

----------


## mehrsa.m

> بله خوب حق شما رو هم خوردن!!ولی بدبختی شما اینه که اگه کسی حقتو بخوره کلا بیخیالی!!!ولی من نمیتونم بی تفاوت باشم و نمیتونم ببینم یکی که اصلا حقش نیست بیاد حق منو بخوره!!


 *اتفاقا اوایلش بیخیال نبودم.....مجبورم بیخیال بشم اقای دیجی....شما حرص بخور....بزن توی سر خودت....1000تایپک بده....کی بهت گوش میده؟؟؟؟؟....کارکنان سازمان سنجش الان خوابن.....خون خودتو کثیف نکن.....ارزش نداره.....شرایطو بپذیر....*

----------


## a.z.s

> *اتفاقا اوایلش بیخیال نبودم.....مجبورم بیخیال بشم اقای دیجی....شما حرص بخور....بزن توی سر خودت....1000تایپک بده....کی بهت گوش میده؟؟؟؟؟....کارکنان سازمان سنجش الان خوابن.....خون خودتو کثیف نکن.....ارزش نداره.....شرایطو بپذیر....*


کی باعث شد وضع اینجوری بشه؟؟؟؟ما
پس خود ما هم میتونیم درستش کنیم
امسال به قبولی های پردیس نیگا کنید
ببینید چقدر رتبه های بهتری نسبت به پار سال گرفتن
این نتیجه همون اعتراضاته

----------


## mehrsa.m

*اتفاقا پردیس قبول شدم....مامان و بابام هم میخواستن با تهدید بفرستنم.....من نخواستم برم.....ولی درکل بدون حرصی که الان داری میخوری من 2ماه پیش میخوردم....فایده نداشت....تازه بدتر شد روحیه ام....شما کار خودتونو بکنید....یه طوری درس بخونید که اگه هم بخوان نتونن حقتونو بخورن....*

----------


## dorsa20

بابا اصن تعهدی دارو 6000 دارو قبول شده الان منم باید خودمو له کنم دیگه.......

----------


## mehrsa.m

> بابا اصن تعهدی دارو 6000 دارو قبول شده الان منم باید خودمو له کنم دیگه.......


*خواهر گلم.....برو تعهدی های ابادان رو ببین....طرف با 10000 پزشکی اورده......اونوقت من با 875 پردیس اوردم......حسابشو بکن طرف با 10000منطقه3که40000کشوری میشه پزشکی میخونه.....اونوقت من....*

----------


## a.z.s

> *اتفاقا پردیس قبول شدم....مامان و بابام هم میخواستن با تهدید بفرستنم.....من نخواستم برم.....ولی درکل بدون حرصی که الان داری میخوری من 2ماه پیش میخوردم....فایده نداشت....تازه بدتر شد روحیه ام....شما کار خودتونو بکنید....یه طوری درس بخونید که اگه هم بخوان نتونن حقتونو بخورن....*


خانوم محض اطلاعتون 
بابت فشاری که از تو اون یه سال کشیدم هنوزم چشمام مشکل داره
شما 2 ماه حرص میخوری من 18 ماهه
ولی یه سوال چرا پردیس نرفتید؟

----------


## dorsa20

> *خواهر گلم.....برو تعهدی های ابادان رو ببین....طرف با 10000 پزشکی اورده......اونوقت من با 875 پردیس اوردم......حسابشو بکن طرف با 10000منطقه3که40000کشوری میشه پزشکی میخونه.....اونوقت من....*



آآآآره میدونم اما اول آخرش سر پل معروفه اخرت خفتشون میکنیم....

*بچه ها   شاعر میگه بنشین و دمی به شادمانی گذران*

منم سال بعد اینارو آدم میکنم در حد توانم ..حالا میبینیم

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *خواهر گلم.....برو تعهدی های ابادان رو ببین....طرف با 10000 پزشکی اورده......اونوقت من با 875 پردیس اوردم......حسابشو بکن طرف با 10000منطقه3که40000کشوری میشه پزشکی میخونه.....اونوقت من....*


کارنامتو بزار ببینیم !!

----------


## dorsa20

بر و بچ دست به دست هم بدیم اینا رو ادم کنیم........دکترا وایسین با هم دیگه ایشالله

----------


## a.z.s

> بابا اصن تعهدی دارو 6000 دارو قبول شده الان منم باید خودمو له کنم دیگه.......


تعهدی هارسما یه نوع برده داریه
به نظر من هر کسی زده فقط میخواد مامانش بهش بگه دکتر

----------


## a.z.s

> بر و بچ دست به دست هم بدیم اینا رو ادم کنیم........دکترا وایسین با هم دیگه ایشالله


10    20 سال دیگه ما خودمون جای اونا رو میگیریم اونوقت باید ووضع الانمون یاد مون نره

----------


## mehrsa.m

> خانوم محض اطلاعتون 
> بابت فشاری که از تو اون یه سال کشیدم هنوزم چشمام مشکل داره
> شما 2 ماه حرص میخوری من 18 ماهه
> ولی یه سوال چرا پردیس نرفتید؟


*چرا فک کردی فقط 2 ماه حرص خوردم....من4 ساله دارم حرص میخورم...اقای محترم.....تو فقط 18 ماه حرص خوردی من 48 ماه....روحیه ام نابود شد....ضعف اعصاب گرفتم....سیستم فکریم بهم ریخت....عینکی شدم....پس فک نکن از خوشیمه....من ادم عقب کشیدن نیستم.....اگه میرفتم پردیس برای همیشه این توی ذهنم میبود که بازندم...فوقش اگه نشد امسال میرم....اما نمیخواستم هرکی بهم برسه بگه تو با اون همه لیاقت داری پردیس میخونی....چون تا الانم کم نکشیدم از حرف اطرافیانم....*

----------


## dorsa20

> 10    20 سال دیگه ما خودمون جای اونا رو میگیریم اونوقت باید ووضع الانمون یاد مون نره


ینی شما هم میخواید مث این آدمای ازوناش شید؟؟؟؟
نه همیشه تو قله بمونید دکتر

----------


## a.z.s

> *چرا فک کردی فقط 2 ماه حرص خوردم....من4 ساله دارم حرص میخورم...اقای محترم.....تو فقط 18 ماه حرص خوردی من 48 ماه....روحیه ام نابود شد....ضعف اعصاب گرفتم....سیستم فکریم بهم ریخت....عینکی شدم....پس فک نکن از خوشیمه....من ادم عقب کشیدن نیستم.....اگه میرفتم پردیس برای همیشه این توی ذهنم میبود که بازندم...فوقش اگه نشد امسال میرم....اما نمیخواستم هرکی بهم برسه بگه تو با اون همه لیاقت داری پردیس میخونی....چون تا الانم کم نکشیدم از حرف اطرافیانم....*


با حرف مردم عمرتون رو تلف نکنید چیزیکه واسه مردم زیاده حرفه

----------


## a.z.s

> ینی شما هم میخواید مث این آدمای ازوناش شید؟؟؟؟
> نه همیشه تو قله بمونید دکتر


من گفتم که باید یادمون نره تا مثل اونا نشیم
آمده ایم قیمتی زندگی کنیم نه اینکه به هر قیمتی زندگی کنیم

----------


## A.Z

> سرک کشیدن چیه!!شما چرا داری ادمای خیلی منطقی رو در میاری مثلا!!!همه چیز رو میخوای عادی جلوه بدی...مثلا اینا قبول شدن نوش جونشون!!!!با یه حرف خیلی بیخودی میخوای روی مسایل سر پوش بزاری...توی همه ی پستات اکثرا همینطوری!!خب اصلا امکان نداره همچین اتفاقایی بیفته!!!!!شمام ادای ادمای خیلی از اوناش رو دیگه در نیار!!


هه
همین طرف فردا ک با یه همچین شرایطی  قبول نشد و **** سوخت،میاد تایپیک مشابه میزن با کلی...
اون موقع من و تو میریم براش poker face میذاریم! D:

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام من دیگه هیچی نمیگم...فقط میخواستم به امارهای پوچ و واهی قلم چی پی ببرین...طرف با رتبهه ی 81931 و 72908 و 56513 منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز روزانه قبول شده؟اصلا رتبه ی 81931 و 72908 منطقه ی 2 حتی مجاز هم نمیشنلطفا همگی به این صفحه ی قلم چی که برای کنکور 94 هست نگاه کنید..بزنید رشته ی تجربی منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز لیستای قبولیا میاد!!
> 
> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته
> 
> سه دختر مرودشتی از منطقه ی 2 با این رتبه ها پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز قبول شدن!!


به کانون اعتماد نکنید.این رتبه های و اطلاعاتش رو نمایندگی ها میگیرن بعد ارجاع میدن به تهران.خیلیا دروغ میگن

----------


## doctor Hastii

منظور از پزشکی تعهد وزارت بهداشت چیه؟؟از هر کی پرسیدم نمیدونست :Yahoo (113):

----------


## shbn.amirreza

> منظور از پزشکی تعهد وزارت بهداشت چیه؟؟از هر کی پرسیدم نمیدونست


یعنی بعد دانشگاه ۳ برابره مدت دانشگاه تو مناطق محروم کار کنی و تا نصفشو نگذرونی ادامه تحصیل نمیشه داد و مدرکم بعد پایان دوره میدن مثلا اگه پزشکی با تعهد بخونی بعد ۷ سال تحصیل باید ۲۱ سال کار کنی واسشون مدرکتم تا پایان دوره نمیدن و واسه خودت نمیتونی کار کنی واسه تخصص هم باید نصفه دوره رو انجام بدی

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## bahman seraj

> *875*


اگه منطقه 3 هم باشید با توجه به ترازی که دارید 100 درصد ازاد قبول میشدید امکان نداره کسی با تراز 9400 پزشکی ازاد قبول نشه حداقلش اینکه تکمیل ظرفیت سراسری یا آزاد قبول میشدید

----------


## amirbay

بچه بیاین یه کمپین بزنیم و اعتراض کنیم و حق رو به حق دار برسونیم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
بابا بیخیال الان چیکار میتونید کنید ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):  به جا این کارا برید بشینید درستونو بخونید که خربزه آبه !

----------


## konkur100

> سلام من دیگه هیچی نمیگم...فقط میخواستم به امارهای پوچ و واهی قلم چی پی ببرین...طرف با رتبهه ی 81931 و 72908 و 56513 منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز روزانه قبول شده؟اصلا رتبه ی 81931 و 72908 منطقه ی 2 حتی مجاز هم نمیشنلطفا همگی به این صفحه ی قلم چی که برای کنکور 94 هست نگاه کنید..بزنید رشته ی تجربی منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز لیستای قبولیا میاد!!
> 
> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته
> 
> سه دختر مرودشتی از منطقه ی 2 با این رتبه ها پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز قبول شدن!!


*بابا همتون دارین اشتباه میکنید . اینا که با رتبه بالا تو رشته پرستاری قبول میشن داستانشون فرق داره ! نه سهمیه هست نه شانس ! اینقدر خرافاتی نباشین ! اینا سه سال میرن بهیاری میخونن تو بیمارستان ها و بعد یه کنکور میدن . فقط شرکت میکنن و رتبه براشون مهم نیست بعد هم قبول میشن براحتی ! البته فقط در مورد رشته پرستاری اینطوریه !*

----------


## amirbay

> *بابا همتون دارین اشتباه میکنید . اینا که با رتبه بالا تو رشته پرستاری قبول میشن داستانشون فرق داره ! نه سهمیه هست نه شانس ! اینقدر خرافاتی نباشین ! اینا سه سال میرن بهیاری میخونن تو بیمارستان ها و بعد یه کنکور میدن . فقط شرکت میکنن و رتبه براشون مهم نیست بعد هم قبول میشن براحتی ! البته فقط در مورد رشته پرستاری اینطوریه !*


اگه امکانش هست بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## khaan

> *چجوری این طرف با رتبه 81931 منطقه 2 امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شده!!!!!!*


با خوردن حق بقیه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> *بابا همتون دارین اشتباه میکنید . اینا که با رتبه بالا تو رشته پرستاری قبول میشن داستانشون فرق داره ! نه سهمیه هست نه شانس ! اینقدر خرافاتی نباشین ! اینا سه سال میرن بهیاری میخونن تو بیمارستان ها و بعد یه کنکور میدن . فقط شرکت میکنن و رتبه براشون مهم نیست بعد هم قبول میشن براحتی ! البته فقط در مورد رشته پرستاری اینطوریه !*

----------


## mehrsa.m

> اگه منطقه 3 هم باشید با توجه به ترازی که دارید 100 درصد ازاد قبول میشدید امکان نداره کسی با تراز 9400 پزشکی ازاد قبول نشه حداقلش اینکه تکمیل ظرفیت سراسری یا آزاد قبول میشدید


*ازاد نزدم....فقط سراسری.....*

----------


## bahman seraj

> *ازاد نزدم....فقط سراسری.....*


معلوم نیست این سازمان سنجش چه غلطی داره میکنه با رتبه بدتر از شما هم پزشکی سراسری قبول شدن حتی با رتبه 1000 منطقه 3 حداقل انتظاری که میره اینکه تو تکمیل ظرفیت باید قبول میشدید معلوم نیست چه گند کاری کردن این مسئولین سازمان سنجش که داد همه امسال دراومده بود

----------


## mehrsa.m

> معلوم نیست این سازمان سنجش چه غلطی داره میکنه با رتبه بدتر از شما هم پزشکی سراسری قبول شدن حتی با رتبه 1000 منطقه 3 حداقل انتظاری که میره اینکه تو تکمیل ظرفیت باید قبول میشدید معلوم نیست چه گند کاری کردن این مسئولین سازمان سنجش که داد همه امسال دراومده بود


*من که بیخیالش شدم....حداقل امسالو از دست ندم....*

----------


## konkur100

> اگه امکانش هست بیشتر توضیح بدید


اینا بعد از این که دیپلم رو گرفتن و پیش رو تموم کردن کنکور نمیدن . میرن 3 سال بهیاری میخونن که مقدمه رشته پرستاری هست و هرکی بهیاری بخونه تو رشته پرستاری با هر رتبه ای ( فکر کنم تا 90 هزار منطقه ) پذیرش میشه .

----------


## hossein.y

دوست عزیز ...سهمیه ایثارگران داشته ...سهمیه ایثارگری یه سهمیه جدا نیست ... بلکه جزو همون 3 منطقه اصلی رتیه بندی میشن ....ولی موقع پذیرش زمان انتخاب رشته نیمی از ظرفیت به عزیزان ایثار گر تعلق میگیره .. .بنده دوستم با رتبه 12000 منطقه 2 ینی 240000 کشور پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قزوین میخونن....خوب پدرشون و پدران همه ایثارگران جونشون رو صرف مملکت کردن ..نمیشه خرده گرفت که این درست نیست یا دور از انصافه ... اگه خواستید میتونم کارنامش ونتیجه نهایی قبولی در دانشگاش رو میتونم بذارم براتون...ضمن اینکه دو سال کنکور داد اما سال اول از سهمیه استفاده نکرد و قصد هم نداشت استفاده کنه وگرنه همون سال اول قبول می شد....سال دوم براش مشکل پیش اومد نتونست بخونه و ناچارا از سهمیه استفاده کرد...بچه ها امار قلم چی هیچکدومش غلط نیست ... شما طیف متوسط قبولی ها رو مد نظر قرار بدید برای هدفگذاری ... اون افرادی که با رتبه خیلی پایین قبول شدن رو به هیچ عنوان در نظر نگیرید....چون به اشتباه میاندازتتون....مثلا برای پزشکی حدود3000 کشور متوسط قبولی هاست ... کسی رو که با رتبه 10000 منطقه قبول شده رو به هیچ عنوان ملاک قرار ندید...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

این آقا هم با این درصدا علوم پزشکی قزوین پزشکی میخونه :

----------


## hossein.y

> این آقا هم با این درصدا علوم پزشکی قزوین پزشکی میخونه :


خیالتون راحت شد؟؟؟؟حالا بشینید درستون رو بخونید ... این قبولی ها ربطی به منو شما نداره ....رتبشون هم ملاک نشه واسه کسی ....اینقدم به قلم چی فلک زده گیر ندید..اطلاعاتش کاملا درسته ...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> خیالتون راحت شد؟؟؟؟حالا بشینید درستون رو بخونید ... این قبولی ها ربطی به منو شما نداره ....رتبشون هم ملاک نشه واسه کسی ....اینقدم به قلم چی فلک زده گیر ندید..اطلاعاتش کاملا درسته ...


متوجه منظورتون نشدم.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> اینا بعد از این که دیپلم رو گرفتن و پیش رو تموم کردن کنکور نمیدن . میرن 3 سال بهیاری میخونن که مقدمه رشته پرستاری هست و هرکی بهیاری بخونه تو رشته پرستاری با هر رتبه ای ( فکر کنم تا 90 هزار منطقه ) پذیرش میشه .


میشه بگی تا چه سالی میشه بهیاری خوند..مثلا الان من 20 سالمه میتونم بهیاری بخونم ییا نه!!ملاکش چیه؟؟باید چیکار کرد؟

----------


## hossein.y

کلی گفتم ... منظورم شما نبودی

----------


## konkur100

> میشه بگی تا چه سالی میشه بهیاری خوند..مثلا الان من 20 سالمه میتونم بهیاری بخونم ییا نه!!ملاکش چیه؟؟باید چیکار کرد؟


اگه برای قبولی تو رشته پرستاری میخواین بهیاری بخونین همون بهتر که کنکور بدین و مستقیم برین دانشگاه . اونطوری باید سه سال بخونین و کلی وقت ازتون می گذره دوست عزیز .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> کلی گفتم ... منظورم شما نبودی


اصن منم کلی نفهمیدم چی گفتید خخخ
چیزی ک گفتید خوب بود یا بد !

----------


## alireza.mer30

> اینا بعد از این که دیپلم رو گرفتن و پیش رو تموم کردن کنکور نمیدن . میرن 3 سال بهیاری میخونن که مقدمه رشته پرستاری هست و هرکی بهیاری بخونه تو رشته پرستاری با هر رتبه ای ( فکر کنم تا 90 هزار منطقه ) پذیرش میشه .


پسر عمویه من سال اول که انتخاب رشته کرد رفت رشته ی بهیاری زیر مجموعه ی کاردانش و از سال دوم استخدام نیروی انتظامی شد یعنی رشته ی بهیاری نیروی انتظامی رو انتخاب کرد و ماهانه هم حقوق بهش میدادن و هم این که وقتی وارد سال دوم شد بهش اموزش بهیاری دادن و به عنوان دانش اموز بهیار بود سال چهارم کنکور داد و رشته ی پرستاری دانشگاه دولتی کردستان قبول شد 
ولی یه مشکل داره که کسایی که بهیاری نیروی انتظامی میخونن باید درس های کنکور رو خودشون بخونن معلم ندارن...

----------


## hossein.y

> اصن منم کلی نفهمیدم چی گفتید خخخ
> چیزی ک گفتید خوب بود یا بد !


گفتم بچه ها کاری به این نداشته باشن چرا طرف با رتبه خیلی پایین یه رشته خوب قبول شدن...سهمیه خورده یا هرچی....سرشون تو کار خودشون باشه و بچسبن به درسشون ...وبدونن اینا تقصیر سازمان سنجش نیست...از قانون گذاره ...سنجش فقط مجری قانون نه قانون گذار...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> گفتم بچه ها کاری به این نداشته باشن چرا طرف با رتبه خیلی پایین یه رشته خوب قبول شدن...سهمیه خورده یا هرچی....سرشون تو کار خودشون باشه و بچسبن به درسشون ...وبدونن اینا تقصیر سازمان سنجش نیست...از قانون گذاره ...سنجش فقط مجری قانون نه قانون گذار...


بله درسته منم همین عقیده رو دارم ..... باید هرکسی سرش تو لاک خودش باشه ♥

----------


## javad1013

عزیزان من شما میخواید جواب سوال این اقا رو بدین یا موعظه کنین مارو؟؟
سوال اینه که آیا کانون چرت اعلام کرده یانه؟؟
از همه چیو همه جا گفتین الا همین یکی!

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام من دیگه هیچی نمیگم...فقط میخواستم به امارهای پوچ و واهی قلم چی پی ببرین...طرف با رتبهه ی 81931 و 72908 و 56513 منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز روزانه قبول شده؟اصلا رتبه ی 81931 و 72908 منطقه ی 2 حتی مجاز هم نمیشنلطفا همگی به این صفحه ی قلم چی که برای کنکور 94 هست نگاه کنید..بزنید رشته ی تجربی منطقه 2 پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز لیستای قبولیا میاد!!
> 
> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته
> 
> سه دختر مرودشتی از منطقه ی 2 با این رتبه ها پرستاری دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز قبول شدن!!


آمار کانون کاملا درسته
بچه هایی که پارسال عضو کانون بودند اطلاعات اونها عینا وارد سایت شده بی کم و کاست
ولی ایشون چطور پذیرش شدند مطلع نیستیم!
ی بار دبیر فیزیکمون از رتبه 30000 صحبت میکرد که پزشکی آورده بود(خیلی سال پیش!)
شانسه دیگه!!!شانس بیاری و ظرفیت خالی بمونه ولو یک نفر

----------

